# Bike-Treff rund um Saarbrücken



## Caro2305 (9. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen,

ich ziehe zum Oktober nach Saarbrücken ins schöne Saarland. Da ich gerne mountainbike und das auch im Winter gerne weiter tun möchte, suche ich ein paar nette Mitfahrerinnen, die ab und zu Lust haben mir die schönen Trails des Saarlandes zu zeigen.
Kennt ihr irgendwelche Gruppen, die sich regelmäßig treffen oder sind hier vielleicht ein paar Saarländer dabei, die Lust haben gemeinsam zu fahren?

Wäre cool, so ein bisschen mehr "Land und Leute" kennen zu lernen 

Liebe Grüße,

Caro


----------



## motogilera (6. Oktober 2013)

aloha,
eine der saarland gruppen trifft sich immer samstags und nach absprache in siersburg um 1400 an der halle..., in allen leistungklassen,neue sind immer willkommen !!! sind immer ca 5 bis 25 männlein und weiblein je nach wetter vor ort ! gruß und willkommen stefan,
ps; und ein echt geiler bike laden ist auch da !! kai gimmler bikes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. Oktober 2013)

Wer von den großen Ladies in der Umgebung probehalber  ein Nicolai in Größe L, 
 allerdings mit einem einzelnen Fixie Kettenblatt an der Kurbel, probe fahren  möchte, 
kann das nun mit seinem Rädle ("                        #2 motogilera 09.06.2013, 12:53 Echte
 11,8 niedliche kg....!") tun. Er ist von Radsport Ehl zu Radsport Gimmler gegangen


----------



## pedalix (12. Oktober 2013)

Caro2305 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikerinnen,
> 
> ich ziehe zum Oktober nach Saarbrücken ins schöne Saarland. Da ich gerne mountainbike und das auch im Winter gerne weiter tun möchte, suche ich ein paar nette Mitfahrerinnen, die ab und zu Lust haben mir die schönen Trails des Saarlandes zu zeigen.
> Kennt ihr irgendwelche Gruppen, die sich regelmäßig treffen oder sind hier vielleicht ein paar Saarländer dabei, die Lust haben gemeinsam zu fahren?
> ...


 
Hallo Caro, schau einfach mal hier ins Unterforum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------

